# Seeking women who want to live the magic



## yogablessings (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm very new to Mothering and would like to share my passion for holding what rocked my world 25 years ago and expressing it now creatively through writing. Where's my tribe? Who amongst you is so enraptured in your experience that nothing, absolutely nothing has come close the the bliss of pregnancy? Or, maybe you found the moments of your birth experience that dissolved you in pure love and now want to live from that place. Where are you? I know that you out there and want to connect.

Together, forever, in our hearts,

Maurene


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Welcome to the Mothering website! I hope you can connect with your tribe.


----------

